# Проблемы с джойстиком x52 (не ПРО) под гентой.

## Amon2501

Привет. Есть такая проблема, в этом джойстике больше 20 кнопок всего, но в играх (в частности oolite) могу забиндить только первые 16 из них (то есть с 1 по 16ую), все кнопки с номером выше 16 воспринимаются как номер 1. А вот все оси работают нормально. Поспрашивал на форуме самой игры, попробовал её же, но под вендой, там всё нормально. Значит это не проблема игры и с железом все норм. В Параметрах КДЕ на вкладке Устройства ввода - Джойстик, все нажатия определяются нормально под нужными номерами. В ядре включен модуль joydev, он же и загружен. Гента 64_32, профиль Desktop-kde, без systemd и без hardened, все обновлено до последнего, исходники ядра gentoo-sources актуальные на данный момент. Помогите разобраться, куда ковырять?

----------

## TigerJr

 *Quote:*   

> lspci -k или lsusb и lsmod

 

Посмотри что за драйвер, какая версия gentoo-sources?

----------

## Amon2501

Версия такая

uname -r

4.14.83-gentoo

а драйвера никакого не ставил, CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m и он же отображается по lsmod

----------

## TigerJr

Неплохо бы сравнить версию этого драйвера с ядром 4.19.9 и 4.20.rc6, попробуй смотреть в сторону vanilla-sources.

----------

## Amon2501

А там что нибудь с хидом или джойстиком меняли? И я так понимаю придется уже не олдконфиг делать а опять ручками конфигурить, уже забыл что там включать надо что не надо.

----------

## TigerJr

Возможно там версия hid и joydev поновее, есть шанс что часть кнопок могут заработать с обновлением ядра

----------

## Amon2501

Отвечаю сам себе на случай, если у кого то такая же проблема и нагуглит. Оказывается игра использовала свои собственные либы в отдельной папке. Там было и libsdl-1.2 Мне посоветовали переименовать ее, чтобы использовалась системная и вот тогда всё заработало нормально.

----------

## TigerJr

Если игра устанавливалась через ebuild то версию sdl можно поправить а если через другие вещи то тут надо трясти разработчиков игры)

----------

